# Virtual Box : pb to create a guest



## cyrille (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi
Under FreeBSD 12, I'm trying to installed a vbox guest from a iso
The virtual machine is well created, it's boot on my iso. (I've tried with a debian ISO and a MINT iso), but always the same problem during the installation stage.
I've got this error of debootstrap

```
"Failure while unpacking required packages.  This will be attempted up to five times."
```






I'm looking on the web, but don't find documentation about his error

Any ideas ?

Thanks !


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2019)

The most common cause is a corrupted download. 



cyrille said:


> I'm looking on the web, but don't find documentation about his error


It's not a FreeBSD error, it's an error of whatever Linux distribution you're trying to install. 





__





						debian failure while unpacking required packages - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## cyrille (Mar 19, 2019)

OK effectively there is a problem with the download ISO
Sorry for the pollution, I should have checked before creating this thread with shasum.
Solved


----------

